# help making my 2003 dodge ram factory stereo ipod compatible



## GT500 (Apr 23, 2009)

I need to know a cheap way to adapt an aux input into my factory dodge ram stereo.... I don't like the fm adapter.... is there a way someone can help me with this?


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

If your stock radio does not come with an AUX input then, there is no way to integrate an iPod into the radio.


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

Lee - what about ISimple? Never personally used it - but Best Buy sells it and they've told me before that they sell a decent amount of them.

http://isimplesolutions.com/CES/default.asp


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

FM Module


----------

